# some more mouse pics



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So I've posted a lot of pics recently of my black and red mice, so I thought I'd post some of the "others." Luckily, the humidity was low enough so as not to fog up the camera, a first in over a month. I was able to take pictures outside.









Is that a mouse, or a worm?









The above two pictures are of a mouse named Jay Leno, because he is a very big chin. But actually, he's a silver agouti. I just couldn't resist the name.









Upside down mouse bits.









This is JM GWB. She's probably the culmination of the last couple years of mouse breeding. She's my best mouse overall at this point, though of course she does still have her faults.









JM GWB again&#8230;









Two argenté crèmes. The female is pregnant. The male got part of his tail bit off when he was a baby. You can see the difference in shades.









Argenté crèmes again.









A picture I snapped just in time, as the male was trying not to fall off the ledge (he didn't fall).









You can see the color difference well in this picture.

That's all, folks!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

JM GWB is a stunning example.

May I ask what faults are we looking at?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. There've been a few times where I wasn't sure I was making the best decisions in pairing her ancestors, but I hope I've done ok. It's hard to look at them objectively since I look at her/them every day, so I often wonder if I'm not posting pictures of terribly ugly mice and don't realize it due to my own bias. It's much easier for me to judge other people's mice!  All that said, what bothers me most is her tail. It's much thinner than some I've seen, and it doesn't have much of a tail set-on. However, she is still a much better example than either her mother or her father, which I am proud of accomplishing. _All_ the mice related to her similar tails. Very long, but still thin.

Her "hump" is a bit too far up and too concentrated in one place, too, I think. But that doesn't bother me as much as her tail. She had a brother who had a very, very thick tail with a decent set-on, but he never bred. Her mother actually only had four babies, and she was far and away the biggest (she's right at 11", nose to tail). Hopefully she is pregnant now.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, It's hard to know what to look for when our stock is so far behind.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

JM GWB is super pretty!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do I want to know what GWB stands for? LOL PM me if its explicit!! hehe

Her size is brilliant, her ears are fantastic, i'm so glad she didn't 'grow into them' too much! The placement of the ears is also very nice.
The issues are as you said, she has no real tail set to speak of, which may be why her tail looks thin. Her muzzle is nice, but her head seems too small for her body... BUT that may be because her arch is too prounced behind it on the pictures.

Do you have a picture of her in movement, or stretched out?

Oh, and I have recently been stung with mousey bellies being good enough, how is hers? is the fur good? How pronounced is her 'zip'? (You must know what I mean? lol No its not rude, its the fur line that runs from head to butt)

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL! I will try to get pictures of her areas when she is stretched out...I actually took a video of her but it's 20 minutes long and I'm afraid I'm so dense I can't figure out how to edit it down. There's no "crop" option for a video, I'm afraid. 

I think her under is better than some, but her "zip" is still too disjointed. It's a lot harder for me to tell bellies on PEWs than it is other varieties.

Her name is a little bit vulgar, but not too much. GW stands for "good white" and "b" stands for a word for a female dog. Juvenile, I know. She was named that because when she was little she escaped twice and I called her a little b____. Nowadays though she's a total dishrag and just sits wherever you put her, like her father. A friend pointed out that her name could be construed as racist so ever since I've just referred to her by her initials, like CS Lewis or JK Rowling. lol


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

they're so pretty.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh verrry nice ... the looks so sweet to the kamera on pic 5


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. She's my favorite. These pictures are kinda small, though. I should have saved bigger versions before I down-sized them. C'est la vie.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

*lol* but she is verry nice on this small pic too *g*


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pics


----------

